# Florida # update



## scottiesei (Jan 5, 2007)

I was told that numbers should be on the website within two weeks. Paper work comes 4 weeks after that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2007)

I found out my number online, it wasn't in my passing letter from the state.

It kept me from ordering my seal for another 2 weeks. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

> I was told that numbers should be on the website within two weeks.  Paper work comes 4 weeks after that.


Did you hear that from FBPE or other source?

JR


----------



## scottiesei (Jan 5, 2007)

From Brian at the Board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

> From Brian at the Board.


:+1:

Cool.

I was going to make a trip down there Monday since I was going to be on that side of town - I might hold off now. 

JR


----------



## petermcc (Jan 5, 2007)

Lori at the VT board said they will be issuing the numbers in a couple of days...

she probably has to go to Staples to get a ream of paper to print the certificates.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2007)

^ I think mine is printed on Charmin. :whatever:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

> I was told that numbers should be on the website within two weeks.  Paper work comes 4 weeks after that.


I was going to go down to the FBPE today to see what was going on with our #'s, but I got stuck between going to class and not having time to swing by there.

I noticed on the calendar that Jan 17th is a board meeting to review/approve applications. It sounds like numbers will be assigned on or about Jan 17th and then the paper work comes afterwards.

I might try going down at the end of next week to see if I come across any of this











JR


----------



## scottiesei (Jan 11, 2007)

Go check it out and let us know! :resp


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

I went down to FBPE headquarters during my lunch break today. I was only able to talk to the



. She did manage to get a hold of someone with some knowledge, but still ended up with



.

The message broke down like this: license #'s should be issued within 30 days of the date of the NCEES letter (mine is Dec 21st ------&gt; Jan 20th, which is a Sat). The board meeting is Jan 17th, so I was told to start looking at the myfloridalicense website for the # at the end of January.





Sorry I couldn't do any better.





JR


----------



## scottiesei (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, thanks anyways :bow:


----------



## Jax6S (Jan 16, 2007)

Sigh... I checked my name online and it's still showing that I'm "eligible for exam". No number yet!


----------



## scottiesei (Jan 18, 2007)

My Number is up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Mine is there too !!! Woohoo !! 

JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 18, 2007)

Is it going by alphabetical order? My last name is McKeon.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats guys. Well deserved!!!!!! B)

This is the beginning of a new era for you.

JR, my friend, I have no words to express how happy I am for you. I will always have grattitude for you because your support in good and bad times(don't have to explain that...right?). Keep practicing your Spanish and let me know when you come near where I work.

Scottie, I wish you a great career. Congratulations Mr. P.E. 

TMcK, I know that for some reason you don't like me too much and don't blame you. I don't like myself sometimes. I did not like you too much a few times neither. But we share a Christian faith and I have nothing but good wishes for you as a Christian brother. Whatever I did to you please forgive me. Wish you the best in your projects and to the Lord be the glory. Next time I go to Orlando will let you know and will buy you a beer( You will be carded...maybe... but I will not be...I'll have a sweet tea)


----------



## BRK (Jan 18, 2007)

Got Mine too! Wow o Wow.. It's so exciting and what a feeling!

BRK


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 18, 2007)

Luis_O,

No hard feelings at all.

Thanks though for the explanation you gave.

Just waiting for Florida to update my number!!!!!

Tom


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2007)

it so weird that Florida finds out so early but then you all have to wait so long to get your numbers?

anyways mine is in the 30K range, my grandpa was also an engineer, his GA # is just over 1000.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

tmckeon_PE said:


> Is it going by alphabetical order? My last name is McKeon.


Tom --

I would call and check with FBPE. Everyone I know that passed the exam this time around has a # issued.

Talk to Bryan Lynch - he is the technician responsible for issue #'s.

JR


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Luis --

I give many thanks to you my friend. It has been a long road, but we have both made it B)

Le diré esto honesto. Cuando recibí la letra que indicó el paso él era casi increíble a mí. Para el mes pasado, he llevado esa letra con mí. Lo miraba cada día para ver si el resultado era diferente. Ahora hoy, puedo tomar orgullo para llamarme un ingeniero profesional. Finalmente siento hoy los resultados de todo el trabajo duro.

Cuando estoy abajo en su parte del mundo le visitaré definitivamente. Estoy mirando adelante a satisfacerle en persona una cierta hora. Advertencia justa sin embargo - mecanografío en español a mucho mejor que hablándola.

Hopefully I didn't butcher that too bad. 

Best regards,

JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 18, 2007)

Called Bryan (sp?) and he had to remove some check thing so the number would show up. I have it now.

Yeah!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 18, 2007)

Pretty good JR.

Maybe you should apply for a license at Puerto Rico also. You would do good there.

Congrats again!!!!!

Now....time to harve$$$$t...


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 18, 2007)

Mine's there too, feels great! It's been super busy at work today I haven't had time to check in here. I looked my number up on a whim and found it. I was coming here to post to all of you that mine was up but you are all far ahead of me today. Congrats FL PE's!!!! I haven't really minded having to wait a month after finding out I passed the test, but it is kind of weird that it takes so long to get a licence number and have it "officialized". My sympathy to all of you that haven't even heard about your test results yet, discussions like this one must be maddening to you all.

ASSED2: bump :th_rockon:


----------



## Jax6S (Jan 18, 2007)

jregieng called me at work today and informed me that the number is up. I checked and sure it was! ASSED2:

Finally, I'm officially a PE in FL. :th_rockon:

Congrats to all of you that passed! bump


----------



## Timber (Jan 21, 2007)

It is so cool re-living the excitement from these post. I must agree, the nubmer is great, it brings a sense of closure to a long overdue task. But for me, the most rewarding drama, was opening that mail box and tearing into the letter. I will never forget that feeling. That is a truly priceless moment. Anyhow, the euphoria does fade, but the accopmlishment is yours for a lifetime.

Congrats to you Newbies, and welcome to the CLUB! Great Job !


----------



## Jax6S (Jan 21, 2007)

Timber said:


> But for me, the most rewarding drama, was opening that mail box and tearing into the letter. I will never forget that feeling. That is a truly priceless moment.


When I got mine, I thought "great, here's my fail notice". Then I opened the letter and read

Examination Status: *Pass*

I thought to myself "is this a joke? Is this a junk mail? Who mail me this thing?" I looked at the envelope and saw that it's from ELSES. I still think to myself "there must be a mistake". I asked my wife to re-read the letter and she confirmed that I passed. But anyway, I still thought that it's some sort of mistake until several days ago when I got my PE number.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, what now? I've got my licence number, my seals will be delivered this afternoon, but I'm pretty sure I"m not supposed to seal anything until I get my wall certificate, pay a fee, and pass some kind of online module on the FBC. Do you all agree with that statement? I sure hope some clear instructions/guidelines come with the wall certificate. The FBPE website seems to be lacking in useful information letting new PE's know whay they have to do to become officially official.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> Ok, what now? I've got my licence number, my seals will be delivered this afternoon, but I'm pretty sure I"m not supposed to seal anything until I get my wall certificate, pay a fee, and pass some kind of online module on the FBC. Do you all agree with that statement? I sure hope some clear instructions/guidelines come with the wall certificate. The FBPE website seems to be lacking in useful information letting new PE's know whay they have to do to become officially official.


Once that number was assigned to you were licensed as a professional engineer in the state of Florida. Receipt of the certificate has no bearing on your registration status - anyone can look that up at myfloridalicense if they questioned it.

So ......... stamp away !! 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 24, 2007)

^ What I did before my certificates came was print out the online database entry and tape it to my wall.

No frills proof right there.


----------



## scottiesei (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been sealing plans all week...



Does anyone know when our wall cert will be here though?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

scottiesei said:


> I've been sealing plans all week...
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when our wall cert will be here though?


I was told about two weeks after the numbers were issues ... so by my math that would be February 2, which is consistent with previously posted times for when the certificates arrived.

JR


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 24, 2007)

Any information on the potential requirement for taking and passing an online code module as part of the licensing process? I'm not sure if there really is such a requirement, but I heard from a friend that there is.


----------



## scottiesei (Jan 26, 2007)

You can do it on line. You have a year to do it after you are registered.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification scottiesei. I had heard that we had to do that before we could seal anything, but that really didn't make any sense to me. I suspect we'll get more information when we receive our wall certificates.


----------



## scottiesei (Jan 29, 2007)

I think I may be off. I just watched it on-line. Took about 2 hours. The one year thing was to watch the class after you registered with the web site. I think we should watch it b4 we stamp any (or anymore) plans just to be safe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

scottiesei said:


> I think I may be off. I just watched it on-line. Took about 2 hours. The one year thing was to watch the class after you registered with the web site. I think we should watch it b4 we stamp any (or anymore) plans just to be safe.


The provision of the Florida Statute states,

*471.0195 Florida Building Code training for engineers.*_--All licensees actively participating in the design of engineering works or systems in connection with buildings, structures, or facilities and systems covered by the Florida Building Code shall take continuing education courses and submit proof to the board, at such times and in such manner as established by the board by rule, that the licensee has completed the core curriculum courses and any specialized or advanced courses on any portion of the Florida Building Code applicable to the licensee's area of practice or has passed the appropriate equivalency test of the Building Code Training Program as required by s. 553.841. The board shall record reported continuing education courses on a system easily accessed by code enforcement jurisdictions for evaluation when determining license status for purposes of processing design documents. Local jurisdictions shall be responsible for notifying the board when design documents are submitted for building construction permits by persons who are not in compliance with this section. The board shall take appropriate action as provided by its rules when such noncompliance is determined to exist. _

_History.--s. 38, ch. 2000-356; s. 23, ch. 2002-299. _

I tend to agree with Scottie - you need to be in compliance with this part of the statute prior to making certifications as it relates to the building code. I will try to make a few phone calls because this will affect me too.

JR


----------



## scottiesei (Jan 29, 2007)

Please let us know what you find out!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 30, 2007)

Just checked on FBPE and I am a new FL PE!!!!!! :waitwall: Sorry, I am not bragging but I had my doubts that it was going to happen so fast. Put all the documents on Nov 7th 06. I was warned that FBPE was going to give me a hard time and I prepared myself for a long battle. I went ahead of them and presented all the evidence... and even more.

You don't have any idea what I have been thru. From people saying that I was a second rated PE because I was not licensed in the states and even the place I work ignoring my achievement completely denying me the incentive they offered.

I want to recognize the help and the support of one of the members here. 

 I owe you big my friend. :waitwall:

*This a sweet victory for me and my family. *

Thanks GOD!!!!!!!


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2007)

Way to go Luis! :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall:

that is a huge milestone! time to :waitwall: :waitwall:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Congratulations Luis !! 



I wish you well my friend - all good rewards should come to you!! 



JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 30, 2007)

:waitwall: my friends.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey way to go Luis! :waitwall:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

scottiesei said:


> Please let us know what you find out!


I have tried calling FBPE a few times ... all I have gotten is




. I have also sent an e-mail that has gone unanswered.

However, I did talk to my supervisor about this. He indicated that taking the Building Code Core class per the requirement under 471.0195, F.S. needed to be met prior to certifying anything that would need to meet the Florida Building code. He said there isn't a 'phase-in' period like there is with Professional Development Hours (PDHs) - you must be in compliance immediately.

My supervisor added that I was much better to take the class and update my file, reflecting accomplishment of this training course rather than give someone the oppurtunity to question whether certifications would fall under that provision of the statute.

FWIW - I am taking the class once my workload is cut from a mountain to .... I guess something less. 

JR


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats Luis! I'm very disappointed with the FL board, I wish they were more "with it". Oh well, they were with it enought to issue you and me a PE license number so at least we've got that! Congrats again!


----------



## scottiesei (Feb 1, 2007)

I took my class Monday. Got a neat wall cert emailed but the web site still does not show anything new. Sean at the board requested that I send him a copy of the cert. I am not sure if that is common protocol or just bc it's been a few days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

scottiesei said:


> I took my class Monday. Got a neat wall cert emailed but the web site still does not show anything new. Sean at the board requested that I send him a copy of the cert. I am not sure if that is common protocol or just bc it's been a few days.


My supervisor took the course a few weeks ago - he had to do the same. I think they are still trying to work the 'bugs' out of the system.

JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Feb 1, 2007)

When does the Wall Cert come? Still waiting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

tmckeon_PE said:


> When does the Wall Cert come? Still waiting.


I thought you had to print it out ??

JR


----------



## scottiesei (Feb 1, 2007)

My wall cert was for the Core Class. I still have not received the PE one. Any day now though I guess....


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Feb 1, 2007)

scottiesei said:


> My wall cert was for the Core Class. I still have not received the PE one. Any day now though I guess....



Yeah, still waiting on it. Any ideas as to framing and such...or just use a simple frame like the old guys do?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

tmckeon_PE said:


> Yeah, still waiting on it. Any ideas as to framing and such...or just use a simple frame like the old guys do?


My wife has already picked out a fancy frame and matting for the background. She has taken over the EXTREME MAKEOVER re-organization for my office.

I haven't done anything to stop her. Amongst us guys -- it needed it. arty-smiley-048:

JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, my wife is good at the reorganizational thing too. Maybe I should give this task to her?


----------



## scottiesei (Feb 8, 2007)

Where are our wall certs?!?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

scottiesei said:


> Where are our wall certs?!?!?!?


scottie --

I am sans PE wall certificate too. I will post when I receive it.

JR


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Scottie --

I got my Wall Cert + License Display by mail today (Tallahassee). It was postmarked Feb 12 2007 - so you should see something soon. :2cents:

JR


----------



## MetroRAFB (Feb 13, 2007)

No wall cert. for me yet, although our mail hasn't run yet today. I did receive the monthly newsletter from the FL board yesterday where they showed who they put the smack down on for screwing up. One dude got a $25K fine, Yikes!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2007)

yikes. let me pause a minute and put the stamp back in the drawer


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> No wall cert. for me yet, although our mail hasn't run yet today. I did receive the monthly newsletter from the FL board yesterday where they showed who they put the smack down on for screwing up. One dude got a $25K fine, Yikes!!!


Metro --

I got the newsletter yesterday too - your mail is probably 'coordinated' with mine. You should have a goodie in the box when you get home tonight. 

As far as the penalties .. I said 'YIKES' too. I heard it was fairly standard to fine at least $2K + ethics class + oversight by another engineer. From what I understand, it costs some serious $$ for the oversight.

As far as stamps, I am still waiting for mine.





JR


----------



## MetroRAFB (Feb 13, 2007)

I suspect that only the most greivous offenses/offenders get put in the newsletter, but it's sobering none the less. The brief descriptions don't really give you enough details to figure out exactly what the engineer did or didn't do, just a little blurb. I think the newsletter is intended to make all of us think twice before sealing something.


----------



## East Coast eng (Feb 13, 2007)

I saw on the "the other board" (is that the other board?) that the certs are coming out now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

East Coast eng said:


> I saw on the "the other board" (is that the other board?) that the certs are coming out now.


Yeah, it looks like JoshTheToad said something about it. I got mine yesterday. h34r:

I just don't understand why it takes the Florida Board 30 days from the day NCEES releases scores to issue a # and then almost another 30 days to get the license, wallet card, and wall certificate to you. :suicide1: 

I am just happy that I am 'official' now. h34r:

JR


----------



## MetroRAFB (Feb 14, 2007)

No mail from them yesterday. I'll be glad to get the wall cert. but I'm not anticipating this mail delivery nearly as much as I did the results from ELSES.


----------



## East Coast eng (Feb 14, 2007)

Nothing in the mail today except for the newsletter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

East Coast eng said:


> Nothing in the mail today except for the newsletter.


Did you just pass the PE exam in Florida ??

JR


----------



## JasonT33 (Feb 15, 2007)

I am applying for the FL PE license through endorsement. Anyone gone through this process here? I have a NCEES record, PE license in CT and just submitted the application to the State of FLorida for endorsement, but I was wondering how long the process takes to get approved.

Anyone?


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 15, 2007)

I posted about this on the thread you started. Check there.


----------



## Frontier05 (Feb 16, 2007)

East Coast eng said:


> Nothing in the mail today except for the newsletter.




I received the wall cert. yesterday, but not the newsletter - hmmm?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Feb 16, 2007)

I got my wall cert. yesterday, damn thing looks cool. It's a lot more "official" looking than I expected. I flashed the fancy wallet card at my wife, she wasn't terribly impressed.


----------



## Jax6S (Feb 16, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> I got my wall cert. yesterday, damn thing looks cool. It's a lot more "official" looking than I expected.


Yea, that thing is huge and very official looking. Even better looking that a Medical Doctor certificate


----------

